
Phishing Sites Hosted on Google's Servers - nowsourcing
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002168.html
======
stretchwithme
At the very bottom of the post:

"We got contacted by a Google employee. They informed us that, surprisingly,
the questionable page is indeed the official Google form to request Google
Voice account transfer. They also told us to remove all references to the form
in this blog post. But I'm afraid we can't do that."

~~~
sharjeel
That actually is more troublesome as it is now impossible to distinguish
between a legitimate form and a phished one.

~~~
stretchwithme
yep. Don't know what they're thinking over there.

They'll probably start putting up a disclaimer when its not actually google's
doc

------
reaganing
I've used the Google Voice form they used in their example long ago. It was
legitimate and worked just fine.

But I'm not surprised to see some people would use forms on Google
Spreadsheets for phishing attacks. Seems ideal.

~~~
tesseract
I have been refraining from doing so as I cannot shake the suspicion that it
might be a phishing attack. It doesn't help that most links to it seem to be
from Google Groups and other discussion type sites, sometimes posted by people
claiming to be Google employees, sometimes not.

------
kmfrk
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2599592>.

